# My Aquariums



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

My albino angel at the surface, knowing food will come soon










One of my Mbunas










My Snow White Zebra 









Another Mbuna









Another Lake Malawi Cichlid









A small aquarium taken with a green-filter on the camera.










The same scruffy aquarium









My marbled angel in the tank shown above.

MORE PICS SOON!!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

:-D VERY Nice!!

Your Profile says you are 11? Wow, And doing a fine job at aquarium/fish keeping! Your parents should be proud!

The fish in your 3rd pic down is an Albino Zebra. 

In the 5th Pic is a Venustus.

Not sure on all the others, some are a little blurry but wow, I am impressed and hope that my 2 girls grow up with so much responsibility and intelligence at such a young age.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You're angel fish has a bent dorsal fin, this is either due to lack of proteins and vitamin E, or due to the fact that the tank is too small for the fish and stunting the growth. I would look into this if I was you.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice tanks, i can't wait to see the pictures we discussed if you can get them


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool pics. thanks for sharing~


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

LakeMalawiXpert said:


> :-D VERY Nice!!
> 
> Your Profile says you are 11? Wow, And doing a fine job at aquarium/fish keeping! Your parents should be proud!
> 
> ...



Thanks for correcting me, and thanks for the compliments!  
No, I am extremely sad to say that my parents dont like me always literally with my head in the aquariums but it is my LIFE!




Cichlid Man said:


> You're angel fish has a bent dorsal fin, this is either due to lack of proteins and vitamin E, or due to the fact that the tank is too small for the fish and stunting the growth. I would look into this if I was you.



Ok, thanks for telling me. I think I need to beg my parents to get a tall tank anyways. I bought the fish like that for $4 HKdollars (divide that by about 8 to get the equivalent USD)


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I will also be posting some pics of a mild (but undescribably beautiful) male betta I got and it is in a planted tank with a female. There are also four extremely young oscars (1 inch) that will be moved in a week.

Hope you enjoy the pics, but I really need advice on the tank, it doesnt seem right.
maybe it needs a C02 diffuzer or something


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> You're angel fish has a bent dorsal fin, this is either due to lack of proteins and vitamin E, or due to the fact that the tank is too small for the fish and stunting the growth. I would look into this if I was you.


wow you learn something new everyday i never know that glad that mine don't have it 

And very nice pictures first ones are a bit blurry but what i can see of them they loook very nice!

- Jonno


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok, sorry for 'overpictureing' but I really want you to see the tinge of purple on his body and fins, It makes him look fantastic! Think! I bought Mr beauty (his new name, lol)
for $0.6 US (it was $5 HK currency) Anyway here are the pics, some show the female:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, thats a pretty betta.

Also thanks for resizing the pics :-D


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Yea, its just that my camera is not exactly a good one.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Newest Pics:

*note: some of the pics are also in my journal*









The tank after I added some endlers and three gambusia.









ooh ta! shiny!









goodnight, fish and crustaeceans (okok, copepods too )









Where I get gambusia and shrimp









Where I get shrimp and darters









Shrimps and darters, occasional minnow fry.









Sorry for the stress ride!









Darter darter, are you going to die with the heater on?









ahh. this is how the tank used to be.









where ya goin? 'to the top! to the top!'


----------

